# Llamarse andana



## irene.acler

*Llamarse andana* (= desentenderse de algún asunto. No hacer caso de las solicitudes o peticiones de otro. Evitar algún compromiso)

No me sale nada para esta expresión..


----------



## moyo

Ciaoooo
Non lo capisco mi puoi dare la frase completa?


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao!
El problema es que no tengo una frase concreta..es un listado de dichos y refranes..lo siento!


----------



## freakit

Llamarse andana= hacer caso omiso, hacer el sueco, hacer la vista gorda?

Fare lo gnorri? Orecchie da mercante?


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, podría ser, freakit!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Me quedo con freakit!


----------



## claudine2006

Sarebbe "rimangiarsi la parola (data)".


----------



## irene.acler

Dices? Mm, a mí no me parece lo mismo..


----------



## claudine2006

O lavarsene le mani.
Guarda qui:
education.yahoo.com/reference/dict_en_es/spanish/andana
e qui:
forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=504319


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por el enlance.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

E la prima volta che sento questa espressione. 
E Spagnola o pure sudamericana?


----------



## irene.acler

Mi profesora es andaluza, y la conoce..

Por cierto, me he dado cuenta de que cometí un error en mi último post: "gracias por el enlace" (sobra una "n")!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ok, ... ma io abito nel sud, vicino andalucia e mai sentito.


----------



## moyo

Ciao a tutti, ora capisco l'espressione.
Ho trovato questo su internet:

*LLAMARSE ANDANA*​ 
  Antiguamente, la persona que había cometido delito y alcanzaba a refugiarse en una iglesia (o _antana_ como se la llamaba en germanía) quedaba fuera del alcance de la Justicia, siempre y cuando permaneciese en ese lugar.
  Asimismo, cuando a un malhechor se le preguntaba su nombre durante un interrogatorio, aludiendo al derecho de asilo, respondía: _Me lamo Antana._
  Con el tiempo, por un proceso lógico del término, antana, vino a transformarse en andana, de donde la frase hecha llamarse Andana acabó por ser expresión de ese raro derecho de asilo, que la ley reconocía y admitía.
  Por afinidad, el modismo pasó posteriormente al lenguaje común como equivalente de eludir o excusarse de obligaciones o de cumplir castigos.


----------



## fiol73

Potrebbe essere:

"chiamarsi fuori" ???? "Mettersi a parte civile"????


----------



## irene.acler

"Chiamarsi fuori" nunca la he oído!!


----------

